# Persistent Inability to Update 10.1 -> 10.2 with freebsd-update



## aorchid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am having trouble updating my 10.1 to 10.2. Basically, upon reboot after the first `freebsd-update install`, I get a kernel mismatch and many drivers, including fsdesfc.ko are not loadable.

I am beginning to think the problem is because I moved the boot filesystem to a new disk. I am using zfs() as a boot filesystem. I did a `zfs send` to the new drive, which messes everything up because it gets mounted and tries to replace the mounted system despite telling it not to mount (but I eventually recover from that).

I have the `zpool bootfs` set to the new boot filesystem and the loader.conf contains the new filesystem name in "vfs.root.mountfrom" setting. I have even done a `zpool export` on the older boot filesystem prior to running freebsd-update(). I have also made it so that the older boot filesystem is not set for bootfs. Despite this, to boot again after the update I have to mount the old boot filesystem and load the older kernels from the prior /boot/kernel files.

I'm not clear on how to proceed from here, short of destroying the older boot filesystem. I assume that would also destroy the original /boot/loader.conf and associated files? Is it possible that freebsd-update() is updating the older boot filesystem somehow, even though it is actually exported?


----------

